# Meet Fluffy: Ford trains robotic dog to map its plants



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.detroitnews.com/amp/5496705002


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Saves them big $$$$. In 10 years, many 
of the comfortable uncomplicated jobs will vanish. Covid is jump starting the process.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> Saves them big $$$$. In 10 years, many
> of the comfortable uncomplicated jobs will vanish. Covid is jump starting the process.


WHERE UBER USED US AS THE DOGS

TO MAP THE WORLD & ITS HABITS.


----------

